# Diskussion zu Niranda's Umfragen



## Niranda (7. April 2009)

Heyho...

Also erstmal Vorweg:
Wenn jetzt wieder der Schenkelklopfer kommt "Benutz dazu deinen Blog" muss ich mich so langsam einliefern lassen, weil - zumindest diese Welt - echt nicht mehr normal ist^^ Wie soll ich Leute in mein Blog ohne Werbung im Forum locken um eine große und ordentliche Diskusionsgrundlage zu schaffen?

Viele bzw einige kennen mich garantiert...
*Nira und ihre komischen/anstößigen/interessanten/whatever Umfragen*

Ok, jeder kennt die Threads, besonders sind in letzter Zeit Themen wie Amokläufe und Spielverbote sehr interessant - Wie Sand am Meer ist dabei eine klare Untertreibung...
Was folgt daraus?
Da es immer das gleiche ist, wird's langweilig und langsam beginnen die Flames o. Ä. ...

Ist es da nicht wünschenswert mal wieder etwas neues zu bekommen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bezüglich den Umfragen mache ich mir besonders Gedanken im Vorraus, überlege mir Fragen und passende Antworten.
Und grad weil ich mir so viel Arbeit dazu mache ist der Umfang der Fragen größer als normal, was zur folge hat, das ich nicht auf alle Antworten kommen kann.
Zudem sind die Themen auch meist ganz andere, neue...
Ich bekomm ja schon regelrecht kritik, wie ich sowas nur machen kann... z.B. "brutalität von wow" o.Ä. und werd entsprechen geflamed.

Nun stell ich mir die Frage:
Ihr heult rum, dass alle immer die gleichen Themen behandeln.
Ihr heult rum und flamt mich dafür, das ich mich hinsetze, mir mein Köpfchen zerbreche um etwas interessantes und was anderes zu gestalten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klar freu ich mich über Kritik, Anregungen und Lob - über letzteres besonders - allerdings hab ich das Gefühl als wenn die Reportfunktion dermaßen vergewaltigt wird, dass das Buffedteam keine andere Wahl hat als zu closen.
Der Grund des closes am Ende des Threads ist meist so viel aussagen wie das Wort eines Stück Brotes auf meinem Teller - NIX.

Also häng ich mich ran - wie ein Künstler an seiner Arbeit und versuch den wahren Grund zu bekommen, um eventuell für die Zukunft mich etwas zurück zuhalten.
Daraufhin bekomm ich Antworten, die mich abwimmeln.
Antworten, die nichtssagend sind und auch Antworten, die sich nur auf einen kleinen Teil beziehen.
Und zumeist mit unterstützung einer anderen Definition von vordefinierten Begriffen.

Wenn ich eine andere Definition von Wurstbrot habe als der festgelegte Standard, schreib ich das in meine Regeln mit rein.
Zum Beispiel ist ein Wurstbrot für mich eine Suppe, für die festgelegte Allgemeinheit (Wikipedia) ein ganz normales Brot mit Wurst.
Sollt ich diese Regel nicht getroffen haben, gilt also demnach der allgemeine, festgelegte Standard.

Dass das Niveau von Buffed fragwürdig ist steht außer Frage.
Sicher, es gibt welche, die sind ok und es gibt auch welche, die richtig konstruktives Beitragen usw.
Aber Ausnahmen bestätigen bekanntlich die Regel.
Dazu brauch man sich nur diesen Thread in ferner Zukunft ansehen.

Buffed-User sind das Volk des Führers, sprich Buffed-Admins/Mods/usw. (ich will nicht angreifend/beleidigend wirken)
Und was hat uns die Geschichte bisher immer wieder gelehrt?
Richtig - ein dummes Volk lässt sich leichter regieren.
Nicht umsonst haben Politiker und andere Kräfte, die eine Führungsposition einnehmen Angst vor Intellektuellen - beispielsweise Studenten, wenn man die Medien verfolgt.

Zudem sieht man auch, dass anstößige Threads nicht gelöscht werden - nein, sie werden nur geclosed. Warum? Ich denke es zu wissen... und sollte dieser hier auch geclosed werden wissen viele, was abgeht...

Ein Ende oÄ lass ich jetzt (erstmal) gewollt offen.
Plz /discuss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nira =)


----------



## Carcharoth (7. April 2009)

*facepalm*


Du wunderst dich ernsthaft, dass bei DEM Thema der Thread geschlossen wird? oO


----------



## Tikume (7. April 2009)

Mach doch noch 50 gleichlautende Threads auf.


----------



## Niranda (8. April 2009)

@Carcharoth:
Welcher Thread? hab keinen genannt.. o.o"

@Tikume:
50 gleichlaufende Threads resultieren aus mangelndem Management der Seite.
1) Links sind rootabhängig, sprich alter Link verweist nicht auf neuen Zielort
2) Dem Ersteller werden keine Ghosts angezeigt, geschweige denn PMs zur Information der aktuellen lage des Threads angezeigt/zugesendet

Von daher bitte ich dich deine Beschwerde nich an mich zu richten sondern als Vorschlag ins entsprechende Forum. Testhalber z.B. ins WoW Forum...
Und was du von mir denkst ist mir sowas von schnuppe - allerdings sollte Tolleranz kein Fremdwort sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Findest du es nicht etwas ungerechtfertigt? Ich versuche hier meine Probleme zu lösen, die ihr mit mir habt und... wahnsinn....

Nira ^.-


----------



## Lillyan (8. April 2009)

Ich nehme an es geht um die Umfrage von heute Mittag:

Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass eine Umfrage in der gefragt wird wie oft wer mit dem wie und wo Geschlechtsverkehr hatte passend für dieses Forum ist?

Falls ja belehren wir dich gerne eines besseren: Sie ist es nicht. Es gibt passendere Foren für solche Umfragen. Hier gehören sie nicht hin.


----------



## Niranda (8. April 2009)

Schau dir mal die anderen (auch) an...


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mach doch noch 50 gleichlautende Threads auf.



*g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
najo finde du übertreibs bisle niranda

es gibt in diesem forum nunmal kiddis zwischen 10-14 + älter
gut du hast diese in deiner umfrage auch berücksichtigt .. aber da ein forenbetreiber nunmal für sein forum haftet  + sie eine regelung haben was erlaubt ist und was nicht muss man sich nunmal daran halten.


----------



## Niranda (8. April 2009)

ja dagegen sag ich ja auch nichts... ich hab die letzte Umfrage hier auch garnicht mit einbezogen... hört mal auf immer auf diese zu schließen.. es war ja nich nur die eine...

und übertreiben hin oder her - ich hasse es Sachen/Dinge anzufangen und nicht zuende zu bringen.


----------



## Lillyan (8. April 2009)

Nenn mir Beispiele um welche es dir geht.


----------



## Niranda (8. April 2009)

Allgemein, wenn ich jetzt Beispiele wieder bringe wird darauf beharrt... und grad das solls ja nich...

Awa hier z.b. was klassisches:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=98441&hl=

Dann auch Themen, die rein garnix mit RP zu tun haben:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=95641&hl=
Teils:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=86034&hl=

Relativ normale:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=92465&hl=

Und relativ sinnlose:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=85706&hl=


----------



## Dalmus (8. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Allgemein, wenn ich jetzt Beispiele wieder bringe wird darauf beharrt... und grad das solls ja nich...
> 
> Awa hier z.b. was klassisches:
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=98441&hl=
> ...


qft

Ich hab jetzt jeden der Links kurz angeklickt.
Täusche ich mich, oder ist keine der Umfragen geschlossen?


----------



## ZAM (8. April 2009)

Ich komm mir schon vor als ob ich stottere: Keine Umfragen zu nicht jugendfreien Themen. Dabei ist es vollkommen egal ob irgendwo in Deutschland in der Schule Sexualkunde schon in der ersten Klasse angeschnitten wird.


----------



## Niranda (8. April 2009)

meine Oberweite hängt allerdings nicht im Gesicht...

@zam:
Dem schließ ich mich an:
kommt mal von dem einen Thread runter... -.-"


----------



## Lillyan (8. April 2009)

Aber ohne den Thread verstehe ich nicht ganz, was das werden soll. Ein Werbefeldzug für deine Umfragen? Ja, die hast du wirklich ganz toll gemacht.


----------



## Greshnak (8. April 2009)

also ich finde die umfragen so immer ganz gut


----------



## Niranda (8. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Aber ohne den Thread verstehe ich nicht ganz, was das werden soll. Ein Werbefeldzug für deine Umfragen? Ja, die hast du wirklich ganz toll gemacht.


Du bittest mich ein paar Umfragen rauszusuchen um mir dann unterstellen zu können, das ich dafür werben will?
lol^^


----------



## Lillyan (8. April 2009)

Nein.... es ging mir um den Thread im allgemeinen. Ich kann derzeit keinen Sinn darin entdecken, denn du verlinkst nur offene Beiträge.



> Zudem sieht man auch, dass anstößige Threads nicht gelöscht werden - nein, sie werden nur geclosed. Warum? Ich denke es zu wissen... und sollte dieser hier auch geclosed werden wissen viele, was abgeht...


Besonders dieser Teil läßt mich rästeln. Aud Werbung kam ich in erster Linie durch


> Wenn jetzt wieder der Schenkelklopfer kommt "Benutz dazu deinen Blog" muss ich mich so langsam einliefern lassen, weil - zumindest diese Welt - echt nicht mehr normal ist^^ Wie soll ich Leute in mein Blog ohne Werbung im Forum locken um eine große und ordentliche Diskusionsgrundlage zu schaffen?


----------



## Niranda (8. April 2009)

Bzgl Verständnis: ich rede ja mitunter auch von beiträgen anderer...

Bzgl Werbung: wenn ich das ganze im Blog poste wird nieman - jedenfalls kaum jmd - auf die Idee kommen auf mein Profil zu klicken und dann auf dem Blog...
Du gehst auch nicht in den Baumarkt um Schokolade zu kaufen - es sei denn der Baumarkt macht werbung bzw macht es bekannt dafür, das man dort Schoki kaufen kann.


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

was haben umfragen mit blogs zu tun?

kann man da auch umfragen erstellen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (8. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> allerdings hab ich das Gefühl als wenn die Reportfunktion dermaßen vergewaltigt wird, dass das Buffedteam keine andere Wahl hat als zu closen.
> Der Grund des closes am Ende des Threads ist meist so viel aussagen wie das Wort eines Stück Brotes auf meinem Teller - NIX.
> 
> Also häng ich mich ran - wie ein Künstler an seiner Arbeit und versuch den wahren Grund zu bekommen, um eventuell für die Zukunft mich etwas zurück zuhalten.
> ...


Dem habe ich entnommen, daß Deine Kritik daran liegt, daß Du meinst Deine Threads würden zu häufig mit mangelnder Angabe von Gründen geschlossen.



Lillyan schrieb:


> Nenn mir Beispiele um welche es dir geht.






Niranda schrieb:


> Allgemein, wenn ich jetzt Beispiele wieder bringe wird darauf beharrt... und grad das solls ja nich...
> 
> Awa hier z.b. was klassisches:
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=98441&hl=
> ...


Zack, alles Umfragen, die gar nicht geschlossen wurden.

Geht es also gar nicht um geschlossene Threads?
Geht es um Threads ohne Schloss?

Wo genau ist der Kritikpunkt?
Kritisierst Du nun die Mods/Admins, weil sie Deine Threads nicht geschlossen haben?
Kritisierst Du die User dafür, daß sie Dich kritisieren?

Klär mich auf... ich bin vollends verwirrt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (8. April 2009)

Danke Dalmus, ich dachte schon ich bin die Einzige.


----------



## Niranda (8. April 2009)

ich setz mich heut abend nochmal hin - hab grad nicht wirklich den geist tiefgründig nachzudenken.
Edit folgt,

Nira 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (8. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> ich setz mich heut abend nochmal hin - hab grad nicht wirklich den geist tiefgründig nachzudenken.


Laß mich das mal eben reflektieren...
Du mußt tiefgründig darüber nachdenken, warum Du den Thread hier eröffnet hast, wen Du für was kritisieren wolltest und um was es Dir bei der Threaderstellung überhaupt ging?

Ok, ich für meinen Teil bin jetzt mal gespannt auf den Abend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (8. April 2009)

ne, aber wenn ich arbeite kann ich mich nicht auf 2-3 dinge gleichzeitig konzentrieren.
Das ich hier noch on bin bzw mal was schreib dient mir ledigleich als kurze Pause bzw ablenkung bzw aufmunterung (sofern möglich) vom grauen Tag in der Stube.
Tiefgründig war vllt das falsche wort - sry

Nira


----------



## Jesbi (8. April 2009)

Ich bin zugegeben etwas Ratlos und wohl auch dazu verdammt hier später noch einmal reinzuschauen.

Eine Umfrage, wie die die geschlossen wurde, hat hier wirklich nichts verloren, zum Austausch über Vorlieben und Neigungen eines jeden gibt es ausreichend Foren im WWW.

Also habe ich mir auch nochmal deine anderen, von Dir geposteten, Umfragen angeschaut, aber auch hier fand ich keine weitereren Anhaltspunkte.
Bei einer Umfrage die sich mit den Thema WoW und die Gewaltdarstellung beschäftigt muss man wohl mit Flames rechnen, aber das kennt wohl jeder der was gegen WoW sagt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du scheinst ein sehr, wie sag ich es, Körperbewusster Mensch zu sein, das ist nicht schlechtes, aber im Sinne des Jugendschutzes, hier nicht zu diskutieren.

Das einzigste was mir hier dann noch in den Sinne kommen würde, wäre die Art und Weise des closen.
Benachrichtigung oder nicht? 
Aber ZAM hat es zwar kurz aber wohl ausreichend erklärt warum zu gemacht wurde.

Eines muss man allerdings sagen, warum werden die Themen mit einem Schloss versehen und nicht gelöscht, denn das macht die Schliessung irgendwie unverständlich, da Ausgangspost und bis dahin erstellte Beiträge, die ja eine Gefährdung der Jugend beinhalten, weiterhin sichtbar sind.

mfg


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

also ich weis ja nicht aber die umfrage mit wow und gewalt was war dran provozierend um zu flamen?

und was ich immernoch nicht verstehe ich das mit dem avatar nicht  wtf?? man hat nicht mal ihren ganzen kopf gesehen und ihr redet von titten und oberweitendingszeugs??

ist mir ein rätsel^^


----------



## Pente (8. April 2009)

Ich habe die ganzen Postings bzgl dem Avatar hier im Thread sicher nicht gelöscht damit du nun wieder damit anfängst. Das ist nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion und gehört hier nicht her, also lasst das bitte.


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also ich weis ja nicht aber die umfrage mit wow und gewalt was war dran provozierend um zu flamen?
> 
> und was ich immernoch nicht verstehe ich das mit dem avatar nicht  wtf?? man hat nicht mal ihren ganzen kopf gesehen und ihr redet von titten und oberweitendingszeugs??
> 
> ist mir ein rätsel^^



SIE oder ER oder was auch immer hate vorhin einen anderen avatar .. punkt schluss aus.
Ist aber auch egal


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Ich habe die ganzen Postings bzgl dem Avatar hier im Thread sicher nicht gelöscht damit du nun wieder damit anfängst. Das ist nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion und gehört hier nicht her, also lasst das bitte.



ach so sry war nicht mehr auf seite 1....


ah ja zu mina ja ich weis was für ein ava sie hatte


----------



## Jesbi (8. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also ich weis ja nicht aber die umfrage mit wow und gewalt was war dran provozierend um zu flamen?



Ich glaube Du verstehst mich da ein klein wenig falsch, ich wollte damit nicht zum Ausdruck bringen, das ich die Umfrage provozierend finde, also formuliere ich es einmal anders.
Themen und Beiträge die sich nicht unbedingt positiv mit einzelnen Spielen befassen, ziehen auch immer einen gewissen Anteil an Usern an, die sich nicht für das gewählte Thema interessieren, sondern nur daran interessiert sind "ihr Game" zu verteidigen.
Und je mehr Leute dieses Game bevorzugen umso mehr sind auch dabei die keinen Gegenspruch dulden.

mfg


----------



## PARAS.ID (8. April 2009)

Wie ich das seh waren die Moderatoren auch noch Recht großzügig mit deinen umfragen.
Die,die zurzeit noch offen ist, fragt zum einen,welches Verlangen man nach 4 Stunden Wow habe.

die Atnwortmöglichkeit "sex/Selbstbefriedigung" ist keienswegs jugendfrei und desweiteren bietet sie keine Möglichkeit zu einer kosntruktiven dikussion,die in diesem Forum angestrebt wird. (Sowas kannst du mMn in deinem Emanzipierten Freudneskreis fragen oder auf div. anderen Internetplatformen)

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt überrascht,dass die Moderatoren da doch so frei waren und diese Umfrage offen ließen. Ich hät das als Moderator durchaus abändern lassen oder gleich gesperrt. (Zumal du ja anscheinend bewusst provokatives in deine Umfragen einbaust,anders könnt ich es mir nicht erklären)

Desweiteren kann ich mir nicht erkären,wie bei dir allgemein der Drang ensteht soviele Umfragen zu erstellen,die öfters grenzwertigen Charakter enthalten und über die üblichen,gebräulichen und vlt. auch im Diskutierbaren-Sinne wertvolleren Diskussionen hinausgehen wie zB. oben genannteres oder zb. inwiefern ich welches Add-on von WoW am brutalsten/gewaltfördernsten find.
Zum einen gibt diese Umfrage unnötigen Züntstoff für die Forumsteilnehmer zum Streiten/Netiquettenverstöße (Ich erinnere an Umfrage mit Selbstbefriedigung als Antwort. Manche könnten dazu übergehen,das näher zu erläutern) und vorallem für Außenstehende.
Ich kann gern darauf verzichten,dass golem.de über einen Pressemitteilung div. Konservativer Parteien berichtet,die nun offenlegen will,dass sogar innerhalb der Internetcom. von WoW-Nutzen abgestimtm wird,welches Spiel sie am brutalsten finden. (Dort wird gern was aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen)

Desweiteren beschleicht mich ein Unangenehmer verdacht,wenn ich so durchklicke und die vielen Umfragen les,die zB. teilweise so ins Private hineinleuchten. (Nichtnur ob gläubig,sondern wodurch usw.) ,dass es selbst die Bürgerzählung der BRD rot werden ließe.


Just my 2 cents

EDIT.: Aber an sich muss ich kurz ne Lanze brechen. Zumeist steckt da ne Menge arbeit dahinter und die Umfragen wirken an sich und in sich schlüssig. Nur hast du kein ausreichendes Feingefühl, meiner ansicht nach, um die themen vlt. etwas geschickter zu wählen.


----------



## skyline930 (9. April 2009)

Boah!

@PARAS.ID

Es wurde schon 3 oder 4 mal gesagt, die letzte Umfrage ist bzw soll hier NICHT einbezogen werden!

@rest

Alleine aus dem Thread-*Titel* kann man schon verstehen um was es geht?!
Nira will ihre Umfragen zur Diskussion stellen und will ein vernünftiges Feedback der Community.

@Nira

Ich finde deine Umfragen prima, du versuchst zumindest das Forum etwas zu beleben und das die einzelnen User sich vielleicht ein bisschen besser kennelernen.
Mach weiter so!


----------



## Dalmus (9. April 2009)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Boah!
> 
> @PARAS.ID
> 
> Es wurde schon 3 oder 4 mal gesagt, die letzte Umfrage ist bzw soll hier NICHT einbezogen werden!


Boah!

Die Umfrage, die nicht einbezogen werden sollte, war eine andere als die die Paras anspricht.



skyline930 schrieb:


> @rest
> 
> Alleine aus dem Thread-*Titel* kann man schon verstehen um was es geht?!
> Nira will ihre Umfragen zur Diskussion stellen und will ein vernünftiges Feedback der Community.


Sowohl Threadtitel als auch Nirandas Posts in diesem Thread sind irreführend und verwirend.
Sogar in einem solchen Ausmaß, daß Niranda selbst gestern Abend in den tiefgründigen Gedanken dazu sso versunken ist, daß kein neuer (erklärender, aufklärender) Post kam.

Wenn Niranda Feedback zu den Umfragen möchte, warum dann keine neue Umfrage ("Wie findet ihr meine Umfragen?" [ ] Ja [ ] Nein [ ] Vielleicht)?
Und dann möglicherweise in Gott und die Welt oder sonstwo?
Denn dafür ist imho dieser Bereich des Forums nicht sonderlich gut geeignet.


----------



## skyline930 (9. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Die Umfrage, die nicht einbezogen werden sollte, war eine andere als die die Paras anspricht.





Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich nehme an es geht um die Umfrage von heute Mittag:
> Glaubst  du ernsthaft, dass eine Umfrage in der gefragt wird wie oft wer mit dem  wie und wo Geschlechtsverkehr hatte passend für dieses Forum ist?





ZAM schrieb:


> Ich komm  mir schon vor als ob ich stottere: Keine Umfragen zu nicht jugendfreien  Themen. Dabei ist es vollkommen egal ob irgendwo in Deutschland in der  Schule Sexualkunde schon in der ersten Klasse angeschnitten wird.



Und siehe diesen Post

Welcher Thread soll den gemeint sein außer der hier?



Dalmus schrieb:


> Sowohl Threadtitel als auch Nirandas Posts in diesem Thread sind irreführend und verwirend.




*"Diskussion zu Niranda's Umfragen*, Will jetzt mal ne Meinung - auch von den Mods/Admins hier..."

Was ist dadran denn bitteschön irreführend?



Dalmus schrieb:


> Wenn Niranda Feedback zu den Umfragen möchte, warum dann keine neue Umfrage ("Wie findet ihr meine Umfragen?" [ ] Ja [ ] Nein [ ] Vielleicht)?



Na da hat wer aber das [/ironie] - Tag vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (9. April 2009)

Für mich irreführende Sätze:




> Der Grund des closes am Ende des Threads ist meist so viel aussagen wie das Wort eines Stück Brotes auf meinem Teller - NIX.


Es wurden kaum Umfragen geschlossen, woher kommt also der Satz? Die, die geschlossen wurden wurden auch immer begründet.



> Buffed-User sind das Volk des Führers, sprich Buffed-Admins/Mods/usw. (ich will nicht angreifend/beleidigend wirken)
> Und was hat uns die Geschichte bisher immer wieder gelehrt?
> Richtig - ein dummes Volk lässt sich leichter regieren.
> Nicht umsonst haben Politiker und andere Kräfte, die eine Führungsposition einnehmen Angst vor Intellektuellen - beispielsweise Studenten, wenn man die Medien verfolgt.


Was hat das mit einer Bewertung seiner/ihrer Umfragen zu tun (vom Inhalt der Sätze will ich gar nicht erst anfangen)?



> Zudem sieht man auch, dass anstößige Threads nicht gelöscht werden - nein, sie werden nur geclosed. Warum? Ich denke es zu wissen... und sollte dieser hier auch geclosed werden wissen viele, was abgeht...


Wenn es nur um eine Bewertung der Umfragen gehen, warum sollte man es denn schließen? Und was bitte soll "hier abgehen"?

Der Anfang ist ja noch halbwegs verständlich, zum Ende hin häufen sich aber die haltlosen Anschuldigungen und ich bin so verwirrt, dass ich nichtmal was, was ich darauf antworten sollte, da alles irgendwie komplett zusammenhangslos ist.


----------



## Dalmus (9. April 2009)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Und siehe diesen Post
> 
> Welcher Thread soll den gemeint sein außer der hier?


Lies doch einfach nochmal genau nach.
Wir in der von Dir geposteten Umfrage nach sexuellem Verlangen nach 4 Stunden WoW gefragt?


PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Die,die zurzeit noch offen ist, fragt zum einen,welches Verlangen man nach 4 Stunden Wow habe.
> 
> die Atnwortmöglichkeit "sex/Selbstbefriedigung" ist keienswegs jugendfrei


Paras hat eine gänzlich andere Umfrage gemeint (http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=98441&hl=).



skyline930 schrieb:


> *"Diskussion zu Niranda's Umfragen*, Will jetzt mal ne Meinung - auch von den Mods/Admins hier..."
> 
> Was ist dadran denn bitteschön irreführend?


Es ist sinnlos nur den Threadtitel herzuziehen, wenn ich die Gesamtheit kritisiere. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Halten wir uns nur an den Threadtitel?
Dann ist trotzdem dieses Forum das falsche. Mods und Admins haben auch die Berechtigung sich in allen anderen Foren zu Wort zu melden (und tun dies auch häufig).

"*Meinungen & Anregungen zu buffed.de*" - eigentlich auch nicht schwer zu verstehen.


----------



## Lillyan (9. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> "*Meinungen & Anregungen zu buffed.de*" - eigentlich auch nicht schwer zu verstehen.


Das könnte auf meine Kappe gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Thread war im Gott & die Welt-Forum, aber da ich davon ausging dass es eine Reaktion auf den geschlossenen Thread war (was sich für mich in dem Moment auch so gelesen hat) habe ich ihn hier her verschoben.


----------



## Dalmus (9. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Das könnte auf meine Kappe gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ah, ok. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tja, vielleicht sollte sich Niranda einfach hier nochmal zu Wort melden und kurz erklären wie der Thread denn nun zu verstehen ist. Vielleicht war er ja (auch wenn einige Passagen im Eingangspost sich nicht danach anhören, was dann ja auch der Grund für die Verschiebung war) tatsächlich im Gott und die Welt-Forum richtig aufgehoben. *g*


----------



## PARAS.ID (9. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Lies doch einfach nochmal genau nach.
> Wir in der von Dir geposteten Umfrage nach sexuellem Verlangen nach 4 Stunden WoW gefragt?
> 
> Paras hat eine gänzlich andere Umfrage gemeint (http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=98441&hl=).




Danke,für die Verteidigung. du hast Recht. Ich wusste,dass sie nicht auf die letztere umfrage angesprochen werden wollte,aber ich fands vorallem verwirrend,da für mich auch in vorhergehenden Umfragen, s.o., schon grnezwertigen Charakter zeigten.

Zumindest bot o.g. nen ziemlichen Anstoß für nervige diskussionen. Was ich von Aussagen der TE erstellerin à la "Ja, ich weiß nicht,aber nach 4 Stunden 25er Naxx hab ich Bock auf Sex"- halte/denke, gehört hier sicher auch nicht hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (10. April 2009)

Kommt hier noch etwas? Ansonsten betrachte ich das Thema als beendet... schade, wurde gerade lustig.


----------



## PARAS.ID (13. April 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> ... schade, wurde gerade lustig.




nadann..weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warum lustig?


----------



## Lillyan (13. April 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> nadann..weiter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ohne Nirandas Ausführung wäre eine Weiterführung des Threads recht sinnlos: Warum diskutieren, wenn man nicht mal wirklich weiß worüber man diskutiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (13. April 2009)

> Wie soll ich Leute in mein Blog ohne Werbung im Forum locken um eine große und ordentliche Diskusionsgrundlage zu schaffen?



Naja, ich kannte dich nicht und jetzt werde ich mir deinen Blog auch nicht mehr anschauen, weil Attention-Posting nicht gerade sehr fein ist. 
Krass, wie in dem Forum über jeden Close/Spam/Mimimi diskutiert wird, aber kaum über Themen, die sich nicht um das Forum im direkten drehen.

...naja wieder den Postcounter um +1 erhöht.


----------

